
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your learning and progress? - 8611m
There is an overwhelming amount of resources available for learning - books, tutorials, MOOCs, online paid subscriptions, documentation, conference talks. If you are juggling between multiple resources and learning multiple technologies at the same time (R and Python or HTML and CSS), what is a good way to keep a track of your learning and progress?
======
sotojuan
I don't. I learn and do one thing at a time, close down everything else, and
visit HN/Lobsters/etc as little as possible. I take notes by hand but that's
just a habit—I don't go back to them often.

I casually updated a "knowledge" repo[1], but I don't do a good job at it. I
keep it tech-knowledge only, though.

I think daily practice over long periods of time is more important than
"keeping track" of things. Pushing your comfort zone a bit everyday (if
possible) will lead you to mastery.

[1]
[https://github.com/sotojuan/knowledge](https://github.com/sotojuan/knowledge)

------
mattbgates
It is insane the amount of information available. Facebook feed. Hacker News.
Extensions or plugins that show you streams of your news. Medium.com showing
your selections. Email subscriptions. Definitely see your point! There's no
way to really "track" it. Very rarely do I ever read the same article twice,
as it is familiar, but I certainly don't remember every single piece I've
read.. just pretty much obtained the information and maybe used it to improve
some things I do.

But something I did do to at least take notes for myself... I designed
[https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io) (MyPost) which I created for as a
content platform in order to put anything on the Internet in seconds. Of
course, it is for everyone. Before that, I would probably log into Gmail and
compose and email and just save it into drafts. Then I got acquainted with
Google Drive and create a document or spreadsheet to keep track. But if I
wanted to share that, I'd have to give access to the person I wanted to share
with. I love Google Drive but it is not without its annoyances, particularly
with permissions issues.

I don't keep track of things that I've read per se, but I tend to take tons of
notes for myself, usually bullet points. If an idea pops into my head, I can
navigate over to the site, jot it down, publish it, save it, and blam, done! I
also added the ability to save posts. And later on, return to it to edit it.

It helps. I also run a blog so coming up with ideas and making a list of them
on there helps. Already still, just asking that question of how to keep track
of learning and progress is probably the idea for a new web app that is
designed for that. How to keep track exactly ... is the next question! :)

------
Cozumel
One way is to revisit your old code, as you get better you'll see ways to
improve it that you just didn't know before.

------
dmarlow
I use [https://degreed.com](https://degreed.com). It's a great way to not only
keep track of your learning but also find new content to learn by using the
search, recommendations and by following individuals who are learning about
the topics you're interested in.

Disclaimer: I work at Degreed.

